

All You Need to Know About Programming - dskang
http://i.imgur.com/UTiRk.jpg

======
shanelja
This just helps to highlight the actual level of understanding most none tech-
skilled people have, I'm sure it goes a long way to bridging the gap between
the average Joe and the web developer, but a large portion of it is incorrect
and probably harms the industry as a whole. It's a shame that the author
didn't go further in his research.

It really does point to a major flaw in the education system. Some basic
coding needs to be taught in high school to all students.

Everyone knows you spend 5% of your time writing code and 95% of it debugging,
anyway.

